# Problema con Genezi MHC-GTR55



## abdariel (Jul 19, 2014)

gracias por su ayuda, el  problema con el equipo es que se bloquearon algunos de sus botones, y solo funcionan con el control, encontre en otros foros que era por el potenciador lo  desarme y limpie totalmente, se soluciono el problema pero solo temporalmente, ya hice el mismo proceso como 3 veces, pero ya me canse asi que quisiera saber una mejor solucion al problema. gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2014)

cambiar los botones


----------



## abdariel (Jul 20, 2014)

revise los botones con un multimetro y funcionan bien,  cuando desconecto la tarjeta del potenciador todo el equipo funciona bien sin problemas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2014)

mira,¿ los probaste en la escala de 20Megones?
me a pasado con un monitor,que se apagaba y encendia solo,
pero si le desconectaba la botonera,funcionaba bien,
la falla era un botón fallado,tenia un poco mas de 1MΩ de resistencia interna


----------



## DISCOV (Jul 31, 2014)

su problema radica  en el micro switch que tiene internamente, he buscado el repuesto para reparar el mismo minicomponente, peró no lo he conseguido.


----------

